# Fehmarn



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Dezember 2000)

Hallo 
Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im August,sicher nicht der richtige Monat, nach Fehmarn. Ich möchte dort auch zum Fischen gehen.Und zwar Brandungsangeln. Wer kann mir da ein paar gute Tipps geben. Ich bin in der Gegend von Klausdorf.
petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Dezember 2000)

Na endlich tut sich auch mal wieder was in Marcos Forum, gut so, der Junge ist bestimmt schon ganz traurig gewesen. Naja heut ist er angeln auf Fehmarn, mal sehen ob er dazu was zu schreiben hat.
August Brandungsangeln? Naja ist nicht der Top Monat aber Fisch sollte dann auch da sein. Wenn Du Strände suchst mit Steinen und Sandbänken wie Westermakelsdorf oder Marienleuchte sollten bei richtigem Wetter ein paar Aale drin sein vieleicht auch kleinere Dorsche.
Wenn da nichts abgeht fahre nach Puttgarden auf die Mole oder miete Dir ein Boot. Das ist immer gut und bringt Fisch.------------------

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 30-12-2000 um 23:10.]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Dezember 2000)

Hallo Jörg
Danke für die Tipps aber du weist ja sicher wie das ist,Ferienzeit=Familie=Sommerurlaub.
Da muß man halt auch mal Abstriche machen. Und bei mir ist das halt diesmal soweit. Ich hoffe aber das doch der eine oder andere Flossenträger den Weg in meien Käscher findet.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (31. Dezember 2000)

tapps,tapps...tapps
da isser ja schon, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So mein Bericht steht bei unserem MS Dorsch und Kutterangeln drin. Stuffel ,August wuerde ich auf jedenfall Miramar, Westermarkelsdorf und Altenteil / Teichhof sowie Marinenleucht und Staberhuk aufsuchen, natuerlich je nach Wind. Die Aale laufen in Staberhuk / Staberdorf am Funkturm nach links in 20 bis 50 Meter lang. Aber Butt wirst Du im Sund immer bekommen.

------------------


   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Dezember 2000)

Na das waren doch schon fast alle beangelbaren Strände auf der Insel. Also ist es egal wo. Die Hauptsache ist der Wind muß drauf stehen.

------------------

 http://www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (1. Januar 2001)

Moin ,fast alle beangelbaren Straende ??? nene.
Aber ich wurde auf die Wassertemperatur achten, sollte die zu hoch sein bringt Dir auch der auflandige Wind nix mehr. Im Gegenteil warmes Wasser und zu starke Brandung und Du kannst die Aale vergessen, dann eher ablandig und die erste Rinne versuchen.
------------------


    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Erste mal " Gutes Neues Jahr". Danke für Eure Tipps. Mir geht es aber nicht um Aal. Den kann ich auch bei mir in der Donau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fangen. Mir geht es um Meeresfische. Und da scheint es ja wohl etwas mau zu sein um diese Zeit. Oder

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## hecht24 (1. Januar 2001)

hi stuffel
haste nen bellyboot?ansonsten boot leihen
und blinkern auf hornhechte.schaetze fuer dorsch ist es zu warm.oder musste mitn kutter raus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Bellyboot habe ich leider keins. Habe dafür bei uns keine Verwendungsmöglichkeit. Aber ein Boot werde ich mir dann vieleicht mal ausleihen. Der Kutter ist auch eine gute Idee. Was für Gerät sollte man dabei haben? War noch nie auf einem Ostseekutter.  

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Franky (2. Januar 2001)

Hi Stuffel,wenn Du nicht extra etwas kaufen willst, langt eine schwerere Spinnrute (um 3,0 m/WG zwischen 60 g und max. 100 g). Eine Rolle mit rund 100 m 0,35er Monofil ist völlig ausreichend. Sie sollte nur "wartungsfreundlich" sein, weil Du sie nach Gebrauch im Salzwasser abspülen und ggf. kurz mit Ballistol oder WD40 einölen solltest.

An Ködern solltest Du Dir ein paar Pilker (zw. 50 und 100 g) besorgen und  schauen, womit andere fangen. Siehe dazu auch den Beitrag "Eisele Pilker" von Kalli im Kutter-Forum.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (2. Januar 2001)

Danke, das Gerät habe ich. Ich Fahre zwar fast jedes Jahr nach Norwegen, aber wie gesagt ausser auf einem Kutte in Dänemark (Nordsee) war ich noch auf keinem. Werde das dann wohl nachhohlen müssen.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Joe (3. Januar 2001)

MoinSe etwas mal zu machen ist eigentlich eine feine Sache, nur setze Deine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch! Denn wie Du sicherlich schon gelesen hast, gehört Kutterfahren und Fischfang nicht zwingenderweise zusammen!!!!

------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## hecht24 (3. Januar 2001)

hi franky
da haste ein wahres wort gesprochen.ein kleines boot ist auf alle faelle besser.in grossenbrode(festlandseite) ist ein bootverleih soweit ich weiss.mit kleinen boot haben wir schon massig gefangen

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Uwe (3. Januar 2001)

Hey Stuffel,eine sehr gute Adresse, um ein kleines Boot auf Fehmarn zu mieten ist Gitti&acute;s Bootsverleih in Lemkenhafen, Ansprechpartner Wolfgang Schlosser.
Sehr guter Service und auch die richtigen und wichtigen Tipps was, wann, wo.
Bin selber mit seinen Bötchen mehrere Male los gewesen und nie ohne Schuppen an den Händen in den Hafen eingelaufen.
Es gibt hier auf dem Board auch einige Dorschkiller, die das sicher bestätigen können, weil sie glaub ich im Mai da waren.
Guck mal auf der Seite vom FFT-Webmaster...Ich hoffe das hilft.Uwe


------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (3. Januar 2001)

Danke Uwe, Moin Stuffel,
logisch koennen wir Deine Begeisterung ueber Gitti`s Bootsverleih unterstuetzen. Der Junge ist wirklich Klasse.
Stuffel einen direktlink zu dem Artikel falls Du Ihn nicht findest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://home.t-online.de/home/BAC-MARCO/offen_charterboot_2000_5.htm 
Und falls Du hier die Addi lesen kannst.:


------------------


   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2001)

Also Jungs, ich weis garnicht was ich sagen soll. Ihr seid einfach Spitze.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei solchen Tipps kann ja nichts mehr Schiefgehen.
Danke

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Uwe (4. Januar 2001)

Noch eine Möglichkeit an Fisch zu kommen.
Besonders im Sommer ist es wichtig in tieferes Wasser zu kommen. Da bieten natürlich Seebrücken ein Möglichkeit.
Rund um Fehmarn gibt es die Mole in Puttgarden , die wurde hier auch schon erwähnt,(ich habe mir aber sagen lassen man muss 2 Jahre im voraus reservieren um einen Platz zu bekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), die Seebrücke in Großenbrode und auch die Seebrücke in Grömitz ist nicht so weit weg (ca.30km). Blöd ist natürlich, dass die im Sommer mit Touristen ziemlich voll sein werden, aber abends???
Auch die Bundeswehrmole in Großenbrode soll auf der Seeseit gut für Hornhecht sein, auch wenn August schon ziemlich spät ist.
Dazu noch ein Tipp. An den Seebrücken ist nicht immer die Spitze top. Gerade die Sandbänke für Platte oder die Rinnen für Aale liegen oft auf halber Strecke!!!
Ausserdem brauch man hier auch kein so schweres Gerät...Uwe------------------
-Dicke Dinger-[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Uwe am 04-01-2001 um 19:15.]


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. Januar 2001)

Moin ,
Die Seebruecke in Grossenbrode (Flachwasser) und Groemitz sind im Sommer gesperrt. Wie das mit Puttgarden aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (4. Januar 2001)

Sorry hab ich nicht gewusst, war immer nur zur kälteren Jahreszeit da!!!
Aber man lernt nie aus.Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2001)

In Meck/Pomm sind die Seebrücken im Sommer auch gesperrt wegen den Urlaubern.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (4. Januar 2001)

Moin Uwe
dafuer das Du versuchst Stuffel Tips zu geben brauchst Du Dich nicht zu entschuldigen, dafuer ist das Board doch gedacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Uwe (5. Januar 2001)

hast du schon recht Marco, aber falsche Infos helfen ihm ja auch nicht weiter, ganz im Gegenteil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber es spricht natürlich mal wieder für das Board, dass sich sowas schnell aufklärt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe


------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Januar 2001)

He Jungs, ich bin für jede Art von info Dankbar.





------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Da ich ja nun im August nach Fehmarn fahre brauche ich ja auch Gerät. Was könnt ihr mir da so Empfehlen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da ich aber in Süddeutschland wohne und daher nicht immer die Möglichkeit habe zum Brandungsangeln zu gehen möchte ich auch kein Vermögen ausgeben. Ich habe bei meinem Händler eine DAM Seahawk Brandungsrute in 3,90 und 4,20m gesehen. Und was für eine Rolle währe gut.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2001)

Hi Stuffel!
Die Euromaster von Franky ist reicht für dich vollkomen aus !weil du sagst das du eh nicht oft dazu kommst!Rolle gibt es eine gute von Sänger bei askari- mit sehr gutem preis Leistungsverhältniss!(ich glaub ab 49,-)
ein kumpel von mir fischt sehr gut mit der Kombi!


------------------





 Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Februar 2001)

Hallo
Danke erstmal für Eure Infos.
Also Franky, dann hat deine Rute ja nur 49,00DM gekostet. Ich bekomme die Seahawk in 3,90m für 139,00DM und die in 4,20m für 149,00DM bei meinem Händler. Ich hatte auch so mit einem Rutenpreis von 120DM gerechnet.
Bei der Rolle hatte ich an die Balzer TIDEC Surf gedacht. Die bekomme ich bei mir für 98,00DM. Habe ja schon einige gute Sachen von der Rolle gehört.
So jetzt noch was anderes. Ích habe da gerade ein Sonderheft,Dorsch, vom Blinker in der Hand. Und da ist auch ein Bericht von Fehmarn drin. Da schreiben die das es in Klaudorf wenig Sinn macht zum Brandungsangeln zu gehen, da es viele Steine gibt und die Hängergefahr dadurch sehr hoch ist. Ist das wirklich so schlimm? Was sollte man für Systeme benutzen(ein oder zwei Hacken)?


------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2001)

Hi Stuffel,ich habe das Pendant zur DAM Seahawk - die Euromaster Cougar Surf 250 in 3,90 m. Da ich noch den "alten" Preis dafür bezahlen durfte, war sie im Vergleich zur Seahawk glatte 80 DM günstiger.
Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist die echt in Ordnung!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Kalle (2. Februar 2001)

Hi an Alle,
Ich bin öfters im August in Dazendorf,egal wie der Wind war, ein paar Platte hab ich immer auf die Seite gelegt.....
Aber natürlich ist es besser auflandig zu Angeln...Noch ein Tip.Fahre in Dazendorf  nach Links zur Steilküste,dort ist nicht soviel los wie auf der rechten Seite.------------------
>Kalle


----------

